# Quick bandsaw circle jig



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's a quick circle cutting jig you can throw together in minutes.

3/8" plywood 14" X 17",and 18" piece of hardwood cut to fit the mitre groove in the saw table. A 1/4" dowel fits in the appropriate hole in the jig, and into a hole drilled into the center of the stock the circle is cut from. 

Jig & stock is advance until the center line at right angles to the blade reaches the blade, then the jig is clamped in place. Guide lines on the edge are the stopping point when advancing the jig. Clamp the jig, then rotate the stock to make the cut.

Note that the holes for the dowel can be located almost anywhere on the plywood as long as the jig is stopped with the leading edge of the blade on a right angle line with the dowel. Quick and dirty.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's a few "circles" ..... soon to be lazy susans and a picture frame.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice little quick-and-dirty jig, though i must confess i still prefer using a router


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Router got used in there somewhere. Lets see - cut walnut to length (4 pieces), run thru jointer, then planer. Then through table saw for width and remove knot. Also sawed the 3/4" plywood for base, 11" square. Glued up two pieces of walnut, two boards each. Run walnut and plywood thru the band saw using jig. 

Also ran 6" square piece of basswood thru band saw for picture frame. Next up run all pieces across spindle sander, _then comes the router_. Round over all edges of all pieces, and rout recess for picture frame, hand sand, and spray lacquer.

Doubt I'd want to cut circles with a router in that 3/4" walnut. Much easier on the band saw, not that it couldn't be done. :thumbsup:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ive generally found that the router leaves a cleaner edge, but takes a bit longer to cut through with multiple passes


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

To each his own. :yes: Important thing is the circle gets cut, regardless of the method!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Amen to that my friend. I just realized I'm seeming a bit needlessly argumentative, sorry about that. Really do like the jig


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Didn't think you were argumentative at all. If you didn't post, a second method wouldn't have been mentioned. And a router on a trammel can do 4 foot or more circles, something not possible on a band saw.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Alchymist said:


> Didn't think you were argumentative at all. If you didn't post, a second method wouldn't have been mentioned. And a router on a trammel can do 4 foot or more circles, something not possible on a band saw.


You know,I think I could swing that on a band saw


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Alchymist said:


> And a router on a trammel can do 4 foot or more circles, something not possible on a band saw.




Sure you can; just use a longer plywood base. 

I made a similar jig to yours with bolts in counterbored holes to clamp the base at the t-slot and the split between the fixed portion of the saw table and the tilting portion.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

ducbsa said:


> Sure you can; just use a longer plywood base.
> 
> I made a similar jig to yours with bolts in counterbored holes to clamp the base at the t-slot and the split between the fixed portion of the saw table and the tilting portion.


Yes, "circles", or disks, of almost any size can be cut on a band saw. It may require knocking off some corners of square stock to clear the throat, but it can be done. What can't be done is cutting some smaller circles out of the center of a big disk. You are limited by the band saw throat. Just an example- 4'X4' piece of plywood, cut a 4' circle. Now, cut out a 16" circle centered on the 4' disk. Router time.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you fasten a cleat to the bottom, so the sled stops, with the pin even with the blade, you don't need to clamp down. Just push until the cleat stops it. Hold it there and start turning your wood.
Here's a quick, simple one I made, as well as an adjustable one for the router. There is a runner on the other side of the bs jig.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I clamp mine because there is more than one position I might want the jig to stop on. Can't put all the hole on one line in the jig. Takes all of a second to clamp the jig.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

I use a pop rivet instead of the 1/4" dowel. Smaller hole that way Saw it done on you tube.


----------

